# Girl version of Matthew



## LoraLoo

Can anyone think of one? All I've come up ith is Martha! :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Madelyn/Madeline/Madison, which can be shorted to "Maddie"? I always think Maddie sounds like "Matty"... the nickname for Matthew

Martha also popped into my head!


----------



## LoraLoo

RubyRainbows said:


> How about Madelyn/Madeline/Madison, which can be shorted to "Maddie"? I always think Maddie sounds like "Matty"... the nickname for Matthew
> 
> Martha also popped into my head!

Oh, Maddie! Yes, brill, I didnt think of any of those names, brilliant! :thumbup: :flower: Thank You xx


----------



## ilvmylbug

Matilda
Mattea is the Feminine version of Matteo, which is Italian for Matthew
Mathea
Mathia
Mattie

:flower:


----------



## LoraLoo

ilvmylbug said:


> Matilda
> Mattea is the Feminine version of Matteo, which is Italian for Matthew
> Mathea
> Mathia
> Mattie
> 
> :flower:

Thank you! Really love Matilda and Mattea from those! :flower:


----------



## Elisheva009

I've heard Mattie used as a girls name.


----------



## mamamay

My god daughter is Matilda Rose - she is known as Mattie Rose - love that name xx


----------



## catfromaus

Had a friend growing up called Mattea (matt-tay-a)- gorgeous name!


----------



## flumpsmummy

was going to suggest matilda, i love it and tilly for short


----------



## ilvmylbug

I love the name Mattea as well, but I think I love the spelling as "Matea" more.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love the name Matilda. My son is Matthew and I would have loved to have called my daughter Matilda but they are to similar! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I love the name Matilda. My son is Matthew and I would have loved to have called my daughter Matilda but they are to similar! x

We will be using Matthew as a first or middle name if LO one is a boy, after babys uncle, its a lovely name :flower:


----------



## LoraLoo

P.s- where did you do your skydive? xx


----------



## LunaRose

I think my favourite would have to be Matilda! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oxford- Weston on the green =)

I agree, Matthew is a fabulous name =) I still love it now and he is almost 7. Its lovely x


----------



## LoraLoo

Midnight_Fairy said:


> oxford- Weston on the green =)
> 
> I agree, Matthew is a fabulous name =) I still love it now and he is almost 7. Its lovely x

does he get matty? xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not really, I call him Math for short. Hes never really been a matty. Most people say Matthew tbh x


----------



## LoraLoo

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Not really, I call him Math for short. Hes never really been a matty. Most people say Matthew tbh x

Thanks, thats the only thing that puts me off a bit. I worried my eldest Caitlyn would get Kate, but I always drummed it into her that her name wasnt Kate, that its Caitlyn lol. Of course what she gets called at school is probably another matter but what i dont hear doesnt harm me :haha: xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have never heard anyone call him Matty, even his friends just say Matthew or Math but I like Math as its his little name. I think if you always say the full name most people will xx


----------



## 08marchbean

i went to school with someone called mattice- dunno if thats how you spell it its said likt mat-ees. she was always called mattie tho.


----------



## Every Rose

I like Matilda.

I found this site that might help, some of the names are a bit :wacko: but some are nice, especially the ones that use the letters from the name Matthew to make other names. I liked Tamatha from that list.

https://www.nameplayground.com/Matthew


----------



## PG5K

I know its not exactly the same but it has the similar sylaballs... how about Michelle? 

ps... i love Matilda? It is one on my list, as well as Martha (one of my absolute faves)


----------

